# Mealworm allergy: A cautionary tail!



## jools

Hi all, I haven't been on the forum much lately, I've been busy with hatchlings, garden, work etc.

But the main reason is because I have been quite ill. I have developed an allergy to mealworm frass. This has also triggered a reaction to dustmites according to my doctor. I am now on 2 different inhalers, steroids and antihistamines :gasp:

On doing a little research it turns out that up to a third of ppl who work closely with mealworms (bait suppliers etc.) develop an allergy to them. So if anyone else has got a bad cough, runny nose etc. for no apparant reason then perhaps consider the possibility of allergic reaction to insects.

I am sure the mods will move this to the feeder section, but as I am usually around this section (far too much for some ppls liking I'm sure :lol2, and because most lizard keepers use insects, I just thought I'd try to make ppl aware of the danger.


----------



## Chris18

jools said:


> Hi all, I haven't been on the forum much lately, I've been busy with hatchlings, garden, work etc.
> 
> But the main reason is because I have been quite ill. I have developed an allergy to mealworm frass. This has also triggered a reaction to dustmites according to my doctor. I am now on 2 different inhalers, steroids and antihistamines :gasp:
> 
> On doing a little research it turns out that up to a third of ppl who work closely with mealworms (bait suppliers etc.) develop an allergy to them. So if anyone else has got a bad cough, runny nose etc. for no apparant reason then perhaps consider the possibility of allergic reaction to insects.
> 
> I am sure the mods will move this to the feeder section, but as I am usually around this section (far too much for some ppls liking I'm sure :lol2, and because most lizard keepers use insects, I just thought I'd try to make ppl aware of the danger.


That's really gutting for you, I hope you feel better soon.
Another well known keeper on here posted similar not too long ago (can't remember who) and they had to give up keeping leos I think!
It must be truly devastating for anyone who comes across this.
I wish you the best of luck getting better and finding a solution to your horrible problem that doesn't involve giving up what you love


----------



## Big Red One

Hey Jools,

that's weird. I've had a bad chest for a few months on and off now, and it's been bugging me as to what's happening. Sometimes I feel fine then I feel rubbish for no aparrent reason.
Just this morning I was talking to a work colleague as I'm going to the docs tomorrow, saying I'd seen a few people having this issue.
I'm starting to think there's something in it.... I'll mention to the docs.

One other thing is I've found my hands itching after feeding the dubias. Possibly a connection, possibly my hypochondria! :lol2:

Haven't been the docs for about 5 years, would be ironic if the reps are making me ill! :whip:


----------



## Ophexis

Have you been chatting to Slurm? The allergy seems to be popping up a bit! :gasp:


----------



## kirky1980

iv been hearing this more and more in the last 2 weeks. im glad i dont use that as often as other feeders. i think it was slurm thats giving leos up because its that bad. its crazy.

glad to have you back around though: victory:


----------



## jools

Thank you *all* for your kind words. I hadn't realised that Slurm has had a similar problem. I rear my baby Leos on mealworms so have been using a lot lately. ATM I am fine with all the other insects - I just pray that I don't become sensitive to these as well. The thought of giving up my lizards fills me with utter dread.


----------



## kay&Bert

i was diagnosed with this at the beginning of my pregnancy when i started noticing that my asthma was playing up more then usual! with the runny nose, a rash on my hands, and a really tight chest!

when i had an allergy screening test they asked me to bring things i used daily in for testing. 

when all of them came back negative, i figured it was some kind of insect allergy and they tested me with 
Mealworms,Waxworms, Silkworm, Morio worm, Crickets, Locust, Dubia Roaches, Turkistan Roaches.

Turns out i am allergic to the mealworms and the silkworms so i have to avoid them at all costs!

Hopefully you will get sorted soon and will find a treatment level to suit you without having to give up all your reps!

: victory:


----------



## SleepyD

jools said:


> But the main reason is because I have been quite ill. I have developed an allergy to mealworm frass. This has also triggered a reaction to dustmites according to my doctor. I am now on 2 different inhalers, steroids and antihistamines :gasp:
> 
> On doing a little research it turns out that up to a third of ppl who work closely with mealworms (bait suppliers etc.) develop an allergy to them. So if anyone else has got a bad cough, runny nose etc. for no apparant reason then perhaps consider the possibility of allergic reaction to insects.


really sorry to hear this hun ~ I know Phil has not long posted about his own problems with this.... I've had the same problem for a fair while so have always used a small safety mask and gloves when decanting the mealies (especially when moving them from the delivery sacks to tubs) as even the bran that livefood is packed with can affect my breathing ~ a job btw which I now do outside ~ plus even the small hoover I use for the rep-room gets emptied and cleaned outside and with the same precautions (I made the mistake of emptying it in an enclosed room once ... never again lol)


----------



## jools

SleepyD said:


> really sorry to hear this hun ~ I know Phil has not long posted about his own problems with this.... I've had the same problem for a fair while so have always used a small safety mask and gloves when decanting the mealies (especially when moving them from the delivery sacks to tubs) as even the bran that livefood is packed with can affect my breathing ~ a job btw which I now do outside ~ plus even the small hoover I use for the rep-room gets emptied and cleaned outside and with the same precautions (I made the mistake of emptying it in an enclosed room once ... never again lol)


All good tips - thank you Mel. I could manage to cut mealworms out completely - difficult but do-able. But I have never had any sort of allergy before and it also seems to be dust mites I have become sensitised to. My worry is that I will become sensitive to other insects as well. 

I very reluctantly had to give up keeping lizards back in the early 1980s and only got back into it about 7 years ago. I REALLY don't want to have to give up again - it would break my heart.


----------



## Tombo46

First off, sorry to hear about this : ( it has got me thinking though. Whenever I sort all my livefood delivery out (mainly locusts) I get a VERY runny nose and sneeze like mad for a couple of hours afterwards. Also get the itchy hands like a couple of people have mentioned. Is there any precautions I can take incase I am heading the same way?

Hope things work out for you

All the best

Tom


----------



## SleepyD

jools said:


> All good tips - thank you Mel. I could manage to cut mealworms out completely - difficult but do-able. But I have never had any sort of allergy before and it also seems to be dust mites I have become sensitised to. My worry is that I will become sensitive to other insects as well.


my regime works on mask, gloves, antihistamines and fingers crossed : victory: I've found that outside of the mealie poop the next worst offender is the bran (and dust) that the livefood comes with... cricket and locust poop doesn't affect me at all and neither do roaches



> I very reluctantly had to give up keeping lizards back in the early 1980s and only got back into it about 7 years ago. I REALLY don't want to have to give up again - it would break my heart.


know how you feel hun.... hopefully a change of livefood and/or extra precautions help



Tombo46 said:


> it has got me thinking though. Whenever I sort all my livefood delivery out (mainly locusts) I get a VERY runny nose and sneeze like mad for a couple of hours afterwards. Also get the itchy hands like a couple of people have mentioned. Is there any precautions I can take incase I am heading the same way?


basically wear a mask, gloves and even a long-sleeved shirt when sorting out the delivery preferably in a well ventilated room or outside and then bath/wash/shower afterwards... if you have mainly locusts then chances are it's the bran/dust that's setting you off but the only way you'd find out for definite would be to be tested


----------



## HABU

allergies really suck...


----------



## jools

HABU said:


> allergies really suck...


They certainly do! You sound like you speak from first hand experience habu.


----------



## GeckoD

HABU said:


> allergies really suck...


I'm loving the input HABU lol


----------



## 53bird

i really feel for you all that are reacting to this, i kind of know how you feel as i react to pollen very badly no piles seem to work very well with me :bash:

i hope you can find a way like sleepyd, i couldnt imagine how awfull it must be to have to give up your pets.

it has always scared the hell out of me that my missus, me or our future kids react to my birds feather dander dust which alot of people seem to get poorly from and we cant really get away from that 

best of luck jools : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty

I just fed off a load of mealies and morios and ive been sneazing like crazy I know its hayfever but youve got me paranoid!

Hope you find a way around it and welcome back


----------



## jools

Thank you Craig and Steve


----------



## GeckoD

Ok you have two main options. 
One: Don't feed mealworms to your geckos.
Two: Buy a Bio-chemical warfare suit and use it at feeding time, personally I prefer the latter, then on the other hand doing as sleepy said would probably work too! 
I find myself wondering how bad it would have to get before I gave them up...knowing me (and probably a lot of you guys too) I'd rather suffer:thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

GeckoD said:


> Ok you have two main options.
> One: Don't feed mealworms to your geckos.
> Two: Buy a Bio-chemical warfare suit and use it at feeding time, personally I prefer the latter, then on the other hand doing as sleepy said would probably work too!
> I find myself wondering how bad it would have to get before I gave them up...knowing me (and probably a lot of you guys too) I'd rather suffer:thumb:


I think to try and make the allergy suffers fit in we should all buy a suit :whistling2: Then at shows we can all wear one thatd scare the antis off


----------



## SleepyD

GeckoD said:


> Two: Buy a Bio-chemical warfare suit and use it at feeding time,


ooo that reminds me _*goes off to scurry around in the loft*_ what size are you Jools? : victory:


----------



## GeckoD

SteveCourty said:


> I think to try and make the allergy suffers fit in we should all buy a suit :whistling2: Then at shows we can all wear one thatd scare the antis off


Lol we don't wanna make things worse for ourselves, we are misunderstood enough without pretending we need to be protected from their harmful pathogens...Cos thats how it'll look!


----------



## jools

SleepyD said:


> ooo that reminds me _*goes off to scurry around in the loft*_ what size are you Jools? : victory:


I'm a very trim size 10 :whistling2: And I want my suit in pink please!


----------



## SleepyD

jools said:


> I'm a very trim size 10 :whistling2: And I want my suit in pink please!


ermmm.... would you settle for a 'one size fits all' in white :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## jools

SleepyD said:


> ermmm.... would you settle for a 'one size fits all' in white :whistling2::lol2:


Oh bother. I shall have to "pimp" my suit :lol2:

It's amazing - half a day of medication and I feel SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better. Trouble will come when I am weaned off most of it. Then I shall have to be reducing the allergens big time.


----------



## yellrat

jools said:


> Oh bother. I shall have to "pimp" my suit :lol2:
> 
> It's amazing - half a day of medication and I feel SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better. Trouble will come when I am weaned off most of it. Then I shall have to be reducing the allergens big time.


Hello Jools 
sorry to hear you have been feeling unwell glad to hear you have found the problem and medication is giving you relief really hope you don't have to give up any of your reptiles  
wishing you all the best 
Wayne & Sarah


----------



## jools

Thank you Wayne and Sarah. Worst case scenario would be that I follow Slurms example and resort to Cresties (nothing wrong with Cresties I hasten to add - very cute) and other herbivourous herps.


----------



## suez

nice to see you back hun :2thumb: hope you feel better soon and get round the allergy problem somehow


----------



## jools

Thank you Sue


----------



## loonymoony

*oooh Joolsy........*

_*Ohhh Jools how awful, Leo keeping would be so much the poorer without you hun, what would all the newbies do ay? poor sleepy will be rushed off her feet hee!.... There are so many 'goodies' leaving or cutting down on Leo's lately due to various issues, it's a very sad turn of events, I really hope you find a way to deal with it, if I lived near you I'd personally come round and do your buggy duties myself to keep you with us..... and sorry but Cresties are no replacement for Leo's, nice enough and all, but Leo's totally rule hee!hee! 
If anyone can work it out I'm sure you can hun, I find it amazing so many of you are reporting these problems, weird indeed, never had any allegies touch wood, I think the whole hazzard suit thing for doing the clean out and decanting is an ace idea actually, funnny yes, but inspired...... but pink Jools really you must be ill ha!ha!
Get better very soon hun, will be thinking of you, big hug! :2thumb:*_


----------



## angelgirls29

Poor Jools 

I've been breeding mealworms for months and have a yucky nose at night when I deal with them... But I think I'm being paranoid... :blush:


----------



## Braz

I just got back from the doctor and he said " your a hypochondriac". I just said " Oh my god not that aswell".:gasp:


----------



## jools

loonymoony said:


> _*Ohhh Jools how awful, Leo keeping would be so much the poorer without you hun, what would all the newbies do ay? poor sleepy will be rushed off her feet hee!.... There are so many 'goodies' leaving or cutting down on Leo's lately due to various issues, it's a very sad turn of events, I really hope you find a way to deal with it, if I lived near you I'd personally come round and do your buggy duties myself to keep you with us..... and sorry but Cresties are no replacement for Leo's, nice enough and all, but Leo's totally rule hee!hee! *_
> _*If anyone can work it out I'm sure you can hun, I find it amazing so many of you are reporting these problems, weird indeed, never had any allegies touch wood, I think the whole hazzard suit thing for doing the clean out and decanting is an ace idea actually, funnny yes, but inspired...... but pink Jools really you must be ill ha!ha!*_
> _*Get better very soon hun, will be thinking of you, big hug! :2thumb:*_


What generous, kind wishes - thank you :2thumb:

The quack did actually ask if I *had* to keep my lizards :gasp:. My reply was an emphatic YES. 

BTW I thought the pink suit would contrast nicely with my green face :lol2:

Thank you angelgirls29 as well


----------



## Sweetcorn

I hope it all works out well for you Julie. I know what a pain allergies can be and how debilitating at times. I've just been tested 2 weeks ago but only to common products and chemicals. Apparently I'm allergic to leather, cement and anaesthetic creams such as haemorrhoid cream :lol2:

I've been on a daily combination of immune suppressants, antihistamines, inhalers and eye drops for 4 years now so really do sympathise with your situation.

Would I get rid of any of my animals......that would be a resounding NO :lol2:


----------



## jools

Sweetcorn said:


> I hope it all works out well for you Julie. I know what a pain allergies can be and how debilitating at times. I've just been tested 2 weeks ago but only to common products and chemicals. Apparently I'm allergic to leather, cement and anaesthetic creams such as haemorrhoid cream :lol2:
> 
> I've been on a daily combination of immune suppressants, antihistamines, inhalers and eye drops for 4 years now so really do sympathise with your situation.
> 
> Would I get rid of any of my animals......that would be a resounding NO :lol2:


Thanks for the support Netty - it is much appreciated. I'm sorry you have been suffering too (hope you're not needing the pile cream :gasp.

I've just chucked my mealworm colony away - a shame but they are easy and cheap to buy. I only use the minis for hatchlings so the situation should hopefully ease once they are all in new homes. It is seeming like dustmites are my biggest issue tho. Hey ho - who said life had to be easy:lol2:


----------



## Sweetcorn

jools said:


> Thanks for the support Netty - it is much appreciated. I'm sorry you have been suffering too (hope you're not needing the pile cream :gasp.
> 
> I've just chucked my mealworm colony away - a shame but they are easy and cheap to buy. I only use the minis for hatchlings so the situation should hopefully ease once they are all in new homes. It is seeming like dustmites are my biggest issue tho. Hey ho - who said life had to be easy:lol2:


:lol2: not yet but it's something to look forward to in my old age!!!!

We've been slowly getting rid of the carpets in the house and so far only the lounge left to do. I'm hoping that will help reduce the effects of dust mites. The trouble is that all these products that claim to be anti dust mites cost twice as much :devil: 

I also came across a spray that's supposed to be very good at killing them all. The trouble is when you have so many animals in the house it's not safe to use!!


----------



## spottymint

jools said:


> The quack did actually ask if I *had* to keep my lizards :gasp:. My reply was an emphatic YES.


I kept rats & became alergic to their poo/wee, reminds me about what the O/H said to the quack "what do you want us to do, throw them in the bin?"

Ask her patients, they would lob her in the bin, people person, she ain't. :bash:


----------



## Kotori

The funny/wierd thing? I just moved my mealworms into my room, and had leaned it out and my allergies kept me up all night. 

hopefully not the mealies though. (Even if I don't like them as much after looking at their calciumhosphorus levels:eek4


----------



## ImAly

I just came across this thread after doing some research on mealworm frass allergy's as I've started to become very ill (sneezing, bad chest, blood shot eyes and runny nose) during feeding and cleaning out my leos


----------



## LizardsAreLife

Hello, I am new to this group!  I am just posting cause I have been experiencing the same "allergy" type symptoms. Mine have gotten to the point I have a constant runny nose and now my back of my throat has bumps from the constant sinus drip. I've been to the doctor several times regarding this and now that I see this forum I think I got my answer to why I'm having "allergy" symptoms when it's the middle of winter and has been going on for around 4 months now, SINCE 2 MONTHS AFTER STARTING my mealworm farm and it has gotten big. And it seems the bigger the colony gets the worse my "allergy" symptoms get. Well I will be figuring out a more suitable place for my farm to see if that's been the culprit this whole time. Hopefully my health clears up and I can too stop taking steroids and acid reflux medicine thinking stomach acid is the reason to my constant runny sinuses.


----------

